# Rabbit/MK1 Cold Air Intake



## Campbell (Nov 9, 2004)

Cold air intake for Rabbits/GTI $60 plus shipping.


----------



## Wolskr (7 mo ago)

Hey @Campbell I am attempting this mod for my 87 cabrio, it's a cis system. any recommendations would be greatly helpful... what did you do with the OEM airbox, etc?


----------

